# is any interested in another swap?



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

any one out there interested in doing another fly swap?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I may be, but not until after the new year.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

i would be in after the holidays


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm down, but how bout something a little different? Topwaters or gurglers or critters?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

anyone interested in being the moderator? im horrible at those kind of things?


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm based in South Carolina and can take on the roll if everyone is cool with that, so far the list is...
1.) tightloops
2.) nightfly
3.) dingoatemebaby
4.) Snookdaddy
5.) supaflygsr
6.) PCF
Maybe...
KnotHome

Fly of the Swap: CRITTERS!!!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

as far as what to tie snookdaddy mentioned in the last swap to a whatever you want snook,red,or trout. and dingo mentioned topwaters,gurglers,or critters. so how about tie whatever you want but i think we should keep it geared more torwards trout and reds due to half the guys in the swap are from louisiana or carolinas where they dont have snook. i like critters


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

i agree, critters


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

critters=rubber legs
rubber legs=fishy flies
box full of fishy flies=more fish
more fish on a regular basis=great season
great season=happier fisherman who does more and better work in a shorter period of time (so he can fish more) thus resulting in pay raises, pats on the back, happy spouses driving around in new cars (from the pay raise you got), families enjoying vacations in exotic locations (which adds to the great season(funded by the pay raise) and happy spouses). 

If you give a mouse a cookie...

I like critters i'm in


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

i was just saying i like critters. we can make a free for all tie whatever u like topwaters,gurglers,shrimp,crabs,crustaceans,clousers or whatever u feel comfortable tying


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I would be in for critters


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I will play again.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

here's my critter i call it ugly s.o.b


----------



## dwmyers (Nov 17, 2011)

If a newbie can get in, Im interested. I like critters also.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

7.) Tidalguide
8.) scuttle

How does everyone feel about a January 15 ship date?


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

sounds good to me


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

that sounds great enough time after the holidays for everybody


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

That is good with me.  Are crabs critters...was playing around and came up with a nice crab.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> That is good with me.  Are crabs critters...was playing around and came up with a nice crab.


That Crab look awesome! Have you tried wrapping some lead wire on the shank near the hook eye to make the crab sink "butt" first?

I bet that crab would be the ticket for sight fishing reds in shallow water.

*I will host again, if needed. I had no problems with it last time.*


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, I put lead on the bottom of the hook near the hook eye which should make the crab look real in the water.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the crab!

Here is a critter similar to one I use for smallmouth. I will try and give it some big bend and ml testing soon


----------



## dwmyers (Nov 17, 2011)

1/15 is good for me, and those two critters look great.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

if knothome is in we still have room for one more. where is ifly is he in jail or something he is usually in on these swaps


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ..where is ifly is he in jail or something he is usually in on these swaps


Dang, nightfly, didn't think I would be missed so much. I got released from jail for overcrowding.  ;D

I didn't have a fly in mind for the tie but I guess I can come up with something.




> I'm based in South Carolina and can take on the roll if everyone is cool with that...


I'm definitely down with dingo being the host. He is usually the first to finish his flies anyway.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm gonna have to sit this one out guys. I'm working on starting a new job and won't have time this go around. I'll look forward to what everyone comes up with though!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

with iFly as number 9 we need one more for ten! c'mon someone's been lurking but not posting!


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> with iFly as number 9 we need one more for ten! *c'mon someone's been lurking* but not posting!


Dingo, let's put some 'Holiday' guilt on ScottyD (or one of his friends) to be #10. I'll send him an email right now. Help me out.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

dingoatemebaby, I got an email from Scotty D. He's happy to round out the group.

1.) tightloops
2.) nightfly
3.) dingoatemebaby
4.) Snookdaddy
5.) supaflygsr
6.) PCF
7.) Tidalguide
8.) scuttle
9.) iFly
10.) scotty d


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Alright! PMing my shipping info to all participants, everyone have a great New Years celebration, I'll be posting occasional updates with pics and status of orders. Anything else just send me a PM, cheers!


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Progress


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

i've got 6 done so far. will finish up by this weekend and ship out early next week. this thread has been dead. any tying going on?


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

ran out of materials but restocked today, i'll post picks soon, anyone else?


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

ran short on materials myself! restocking today mailing out on wed


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Bunny time...


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

still working on unpacking after the move. you fl guys have it made. I drove down in full winter gear and unpacked in a tshirt and shorts yesterday! Will get them finished up early next week!


----------



## dwmyers (Nov 17, 2011)

ill be tying tomorrow, a blue crab/merkin style.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ill be tying tomorrow, a *blue crab*/*merkin* style.


I love a blue crab. I love a Merkin Crab. Wish I could figure out what I want to tie!  

I'll get there.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm putting mine in the mail tomorrow. I tied up a redfish skrimp pattern that has been killing it on Florida's west coast.

Craft fur tail / orange silli-legs / orange estaz egg sack / rootbeer cactus chenille body / bead chain eyes / mono weed guard..

They're killing it ******!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

got nightfly's Ugly SOB, looks very fishy!!  

just a reminder that the ship date is the 15th, must've looked at the calender wrong but if you're using USPS send them Sat. or Monday, looking forward to everyone's flies, thanks guys!

murph


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are my Redfish Skrimps...

For some reason the lighting makes the egg sacks look pink. They are in fact, orange with a rootbeer body. I hope you like them. I added an additional fly for the Governor of the fly swap!

In the mail tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine will be in the mail on Tuesday...mail closed on Monday due to MLK.

Ran out of material for the Clear Cure Goo Crabs and then ran out of time once I got the materials.

Tied Avalon Crabs with After Glow Eyes...shoot the eyes with a flash light for a short time and they will glow.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I also added bead eyes on the underneath for a durable rattle. Easy to cut out if not wanted.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

OK kids. Dingo should have my flies, any minute now.  

I had great luck with a pheasant shrimp I tied last season and this time I'm trying a pheasant crab (P-Crab). Sorry I can't give you a firsthand report on it but... it looks great to me. For what that's worth.  ;D


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Flies went in mail yesterday!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking forward to receiving everyone's critters! So far...

1.) tightloops
2.) nightfly- Arrived
3.) dingoatemebaby- Arrived
4.) Snookdaddy- Arrived
5.) supaflygsr
6.) PCF- mailed
7.) Tidalguide- mailed
8.) scuttle
9.) iFly- at the shop?
10.) scotty d- getting tomorrow, i think?

i'll edit this post on Friday with status updates, tight lines!

murph


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> 9.) iFly- at the shop? Yep!
> 10.) scotty d- getting tomorrow, i think?
> 
> murph


Yep. You have a coupe PM's from me. You probably should call Scotty, too.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

still waiting for a few more flies to come in, will update after checking the mail today!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

What's the news on the flies. I take it we had some people bail out?


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

still haven't heard back from a few, looks like i'll be mailing them out later this week a little light... 
i'll compensate by adding some flies from my box


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> still haven't heard back from a few, looks like i'll be mailing them out later this week a little light...
> *i'll compensate by adding some flies from my box*


No need to do that.

Winter can be a tough time to fly swap and "hosting" is a crap-shoot sometimes.

Just divide the flies you received between the guys who sent you flies.  

Just my friendly thoughts.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah everybody will just get a couple of the same flies that works for me. No need to break into your own stash


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I have 7 done that I can send. Be in the mail early thursday?

Horrible excuse but completely forgot about this during the move!


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Did you receive my flies?  I mailed them through our office so a different name was on the sending package.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

hey tidal,
yes i received them, the flies will be mailed out as soon as supaflygsr flies come in!


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys,
Flies are going out tomorrow, thanks for everyone's participation. There were some really creative entries and I'm glad to share the water with all of you. If anyone gets up to Charleston lets go fishing sometime! Thanks again!

murph


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for hosting the swap!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I received the flies today and they look great!

I'm heading to Tampa Bay tomorrow to throw them at redfish during the negative low morning tide.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

I received my flies and all look great. I can't wait to get them wet. 

Thanks for hosting Murph.


----------

